
Here’s what Muslim tech founders have to say about Trump - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/muslim-founders-react-donald-trump-election-win
======
sharemywin
“It’s clear now that the average person is concerned they’re not sharing the
prosperity enjoyed by industries like tech. A constructive response would be
to try and fix that instead of fearing everything President Trump will do in
the future,” he exhorts.

